# נוסח למכתבי תודה



## אתי@ (15/8/01)

נוסח למכתבי תודה ../images/Emo19.gif 
יש רעיונות??? תודה אתי@


----------



## תמרה* (15/8/01)

רעיון גנוב מזוג חברים שלי 
הם לקחו תמונה שלהם מהחופה (הם בחרו תמונה מהממת, בה ראו אותם מאחורה) סרקו אותה בתוספת הכיתוב: תודה על השתתפותכם בשימחתינו ושלחו לאורחים.


----------



## אתי@ (15/8/01)

רעיון ממש חמוד ../images/Emo45.gif


----------



## אתי@ (16/8/01)

לאף אחד אין רעיונות ../images/Emo35.gif 
הצילו...


----------



## הילה_והגבר (16/8/01)

רעיונות 
לגבי עיצוב מכתב התודה: - צילום של בני הזוג זה רעיון מקסים בעיני - להתאים למועד החתונה, לדוגמא כרטיסי שנה טובה, חג שמח וכו´ - תואמים בעיצוב להזמנה (אפשר להזמין באותו שוונג ואז זה עולה פחות) - תואמים לנושא / עיצוב החתונה - סתם ערב-רב של ניירות צבעוניים - גלויות ממקום ירח הדבש לגבי נוסחים: אם אתם עושים משהו מודפס מראש, הנוסח הסטנדרטי הוא באמת משהו בסגנון תודה שבאתם לחלוק עמנו ערב מיוחד / מאושר וכיוצב´, או שמחנו לראותכם או סתם ´תודה !´, ועל זה אני חושבת שכדאי להוסיף קצת משהו קצר בכתב יד... לתחושתי הנופך האישי הוא הכי חשוב בעסק, אז כשאתם יושבים ורושמים מי הביא מה (הלא כ-ו-ל-ם עושים את זה), תרשמו ליד גם אם אתם זוכרים משהו מיוחד שהיה בחתונה שקשור לבנאדם, או זיכרון אישי אחר. נניח: לדודים [כתובת מודפסת] - שמחנו שבאתם לציין עמנו את היום המאושר בחיינו [בכתב יד] רצינו להגיד תודה שבאתם וחגגתם איתנו, הסיפולוקס המוזהב פשוט מקסים. אמא של שלומית לא מפסיקה להתרגש מהברכה שכתבתם. שוב תודה ולהתראות בשמחות, אילן ואילנה לחברים [כתובת מודפסתם] - תודה שחגגתם איתנו ! [בכתב יד] היה פשוט אחלה, מגניב, אחי, לא ירדת מהרחבה ! סחתיין על החברה החדשה שלך. יאללה, נתראה אחרי ירח הדבש, אילן ואילנה נכון, זה לוקח יותר זמן, אבל אם לא הולכים על אלמנט התמונה ודומיו אפשר להכין את הרוב (מעטפות, כתובות וכו´) מראש ואז רק לכתוב בחמש דקות לכ"א. אני מקווה שזה עוזר, אם לא יש מקומות (אתרים, ספרים) עם נוסחים, תגידי ואמצא. ~ הילה


----------



## אתי@ (16/8/01)

תודה הילה, כמובן שאת יסודית כרגיל 
ואני אעזר בהצעות שלך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------

